# Cajon para woofer de 8 pulgadas



## rlcapo (Ene 27, 2011)

Hola de que medidas puedo un cajon ventilado para un woofer de 8" y sacar la mejor respuesta de bajos posibles.

datos tecnicos: 

marca: Spectrun
modelo: EM-8020
8 homs
150 watts 

Saludos


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola Ricapo,el sgte.tutorial es bastante instructivo:  http://www.pisotones.com/Pantalla/Magogris/Pantalla_1x12.pdf


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 31, 2011)

Amigo, con un "woofer" Spectrun de 8"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No creo que le saques muchos dB a "los graves" que pedís. Para ese diámetro te convendría hacer una caja sellada (con ese parlante). Seguro que vos mirás los Home Teathre potenciados, que tienen una ventilación y hacen magia con las frecuencias bajas, y un parlante de sólo 5". Sí. son 5 pulgadas, pero son parlantes "buenos" con por lo menos 96dB de SPL, y un buen filtro pasabajos, sumado a una sintonización casi perfecta del tubo de sintonía (la "ventilación" que decís).

Con un Spectrun (fabricado según Emave en Rosario de Sante Fé, pero que sabemos que son chinos) tiene 90dB de spl. No te va a servir para hacerte un subwoofer. Con ese parlante vas a obtener a máximo provecho, lo mismo que un equipo de audio de esos tipo Aiwa de 1000W PMPO (35W). 

No es para que te sientas mal, pero te hablo de los Spectrun, porque los probé. Son muy malos.
Saludos y suerte con tu proyecto!

Agucasta


----------



## rlcapo (Feb 9, 2011)

¿y que cajon le puedo construirle?


----------



## detrakx (Feb 9, 2011)

Buenas:
Para armar una caja los pasos son los siguientes:
1- La necesidad
2- Elegir el diseño de caja
3- Adquirir el parlante para el diseño de caja.

Como en este caso ya tenes los parlantes, el paso a seguir es medirlo y en base a ello evaluar si es apto para caja cerrada o caja bass reflex.

Como calcular te dejo a mano los siguientes link que te eseñan como.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...radas-metodo-masa-agregada-leo-beranek-16657/

 Saludos.


----------

